# KMA evolev



## terryl965 (Nov 13, 2007)

Will the KMA evolve and if so into what? I mean all arts evolve but it seem with all KMA they are pretty similar to each other. Will one take the forefront to evolution and if so in what direction>


----------



## Jai (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the answer to that is yes and no.

KMA will evolve but it will evolve as a whole. When one major group or branch of KMA moves on or sets a new bar, the others seems to be there within a matter of a year or two. It also seems that each subgroup of KMA takes a turn in leading the change. I think KMA will keep pace, it will change, it will grow, but there will not be a standout to the pont where one aspect of KMA will overshadow any others.


----------



## MBuzzy (Nov 24, 2007)

Jai said:


> I think the answer to that is yes and no.
> 
> KMA will evolve but it will evolve as a whole. When one major group or branch of KMA moves on or sets a new bar, the others seems to be there within a matter of a year or two. It also seems that each subgroup of KMA takes a turn in leading the change. I think KMA will keep pace, it will change, it will grow, but there will not be a standout to the pont where one aspect of KMA will overshadow any others.


 
Agree and disagree - but partly because of my point of view.  One of the biggest changes that I see personally is the separation of Soo Bahk Do and Tang Soo Do.  My opinion is that there is a grown chasm between the two.  Right now, they are separated primarily by hyung, standardized curriculum, and "access" to Kwan Jang Nim H.C. Hwang.  But, as time goes on, TSD will continue to evolve on its own....each of the many separate TSD oranizations may even evolve differently.  SBD will also continue to evolve on its own, but with a focus on staying traditional.  I even see a big difference in the way some techniques are done between the two schools.

Another point is the "big player" in KMA.  I think that Tae Kwon Do is the current front runner.  People still use the term "Karate" to describe pretty much ANY style of martial arts, but I would contend that basically anyone in the US will recognize TKD as a type of Karate if you mention it.  Owing largely to its involvement in the olympics.  If you mention Hapkido, Haidong Gumdo, Soo Bahk Do, or Tang Soo Do to the average person they will have NO CLUE what you're talking about.  I think the only change here may be that other style may be more recognizable.

Where I disagree is that I don't think they will evolve as a whole.  I see the KMAs are growing further and further apart rather than staying together.  That's based solely on personal opinion though....no back up.


----------



## Jai (Nov 24, 2007)

Very good points MBuzzy. Sadly I don't think anything from either opnion we gave will happen anytime soon. I say sadly only because I am curious to see how the KMA will evolve over the next hundred years or better.


----------



## Steel Tiger (Nov 26, 2007)

MBuzzy said:


> Agree and disagree - but partly because of my point of view. One of the biggest changes that I see personally is the separation of Soo Bahk Do and Tang Soo Do. My opinion is that there is a grown chasm between the two. Right now, they are separated primarily by hyung, standardized curriculum, and "access" to Kwan Jang Nim H.C. Hwang. But, as time goes on, TSD will continue to evolve on its own....each of the many separate TSD oranizations may even evolve differently. SBD will also continue to evolve on its own, but with a focus on staying traditional. I even see a big difference in the way some techniques are done between the two schools.
> 
> Another point is the "big player" in KMA. I think that Tae Kwon Do is the current front runner. People still use the term "Karate" to describe pretty much ANY style of martial arts, but I would contend that basically anyone in the US will recognize TKD as a type of Karate if you mention it. Owing largely to its involvement in the olympics. If you mention Hapkido, Haidong Gumdo, Soo Bahk Do, or Tang Soo Do to the average person they will have NO CLUE what you're talking about. I think the only change here may be that other style may be more recognizable.
> 
> Where I disagree is that I don't think they will evolve as a whole. I see the KMAs are growing further and further apart rather than staying together. That's based solely on personal opinion though....no back up.


 
Very insightful examination of KMAs future, I think.

I can see the KMAs being the front runners in something that is going to go through MAs in general.  That is, a greater divide between sport arts and combat arts.  The Korean arts are already dividing along these sorts of lines with TKD making up the majority of the first camp and the other arts the second.  Of course, the actual situation is much more confused, but that is generally the way I think things will go.


----------



## SageGhost83 (Nov 26, 2007)

One interesting evolution that I have been seeing is Tae Kwon Do absorbing Hapkido to create a more well-rounded curriculum to include grappling and some groundfighting. Perhaps a new standard will be set and all Tae Kwon Do will absorb Hapkido and thus mutate the style and redefine exactly what Tae Kwon Do is. More Tae Kwon Do clubs are using western boxing methods instead of ye olde reverse punch, too. Can you imagine how different KMA, Tae Kwon Do in particular, will be in, say, 50 more years? One thing is for sure = it is growing further and further away from japanese karate. In the future the two may be so distinct that you probably won't be able to get away with saying korean karate anymore. There will probably be exciting new korean arts in the future, too. The future is full of so many interesting possibilities.


----------

